# Gif Request (Griffin rolling into the knee bar)



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

can anyone hook up a .gif of that beautiful transition to knee bar? i could watch it for days.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Gif is a picture format.


...

i am unsure of how to respond to this statement.


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

look at his avatar BJJ Boy


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

so, anyone?


----------

